# Need help to correct this behavior please !!



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I am doggie sitting my mom's little papillon for the next 10 days. I am working on several behaviors with him due to the fact that my mom has spoiled him so much. He did something yesterday that I am not sure how to correct. I also don't know why he is doing this. We have a big yard that he loves to run around in. When I took him out yesterday I initially had him on the leash. I noticed our neighbor had let his dog out as well and Oliver spotted him through the fence. He started wagging his tail and barking at him so I took him over to the edge of the fence so he could see him up close. After Oliver looked at him for a few seconds he started getting all frantic like and started pulling mouth fulls of grass out of the ground and throwing them. He probably grabbed 3 or 4 mouthfulls of grass before he calmed down. I also noticed he did the same thing when I was walking him and he spotted another dog coming towards us. All of a sudden he decided to become a little lawn mower. Is this just excitement on his part? How do I correct this as we don't want a bunch of bare spots in the lawn? Thanks.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Probably excitement or frustration (or both). I know a lot of dogs (including Tucker) who kick up grass when they get worked up, never heard of one pulling it up with their mouths though lol. With Tucker I just move him along with the leash or encourage him away from the spot or shoo him away if we're at the park (usually I run a few steps and he'll follow), he's not really persistent about it, I don't think he even realizes he's doing it. I just have to break the trance he gets himself in and he stops (although then he might start barking at them *sigh*).


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

When Cesars gets real excited with his soccer ball in the yard he will do this he will grab mouthfuls of grass and spit it out or eat some. sounds like a bit of frustration and excitment.

try working on getting his attention with a toy and some play time as if he is anything like Cesar in that moment treats and food will do nothing for him you can try but do not be suprised if it fails.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

From your previous posts he is a undisciplined little guy. I would go with frustration/excitement. HE is just kind of impaired in expressing himself. At least this is pretty harmless and non aggressive though redirecting and having him focus on you would be good for him to learn some self control.


----------

